# Attacco mediatico mai visto a Virginia Raggi .



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2016)

Quello a cui si sta assistendo in questi giorni non ha precedenti nella storia della Tv e dei media in generale . Virginia Raggi neo sindaca a 5 stelle di Roma è su ogni TG e su ogni testata giornalistica italiana in prima pagina come se si stesse parlando del mostro di Firenze . Un attacco mediatico calcolato in ogni dettaglio per screditare il lavoro ( non ancora iniziato a dire il vero visto che l'insediamento è di pochi mesi fa ) e il volto del M5S a fronte dell'opinione pubblica. 

Il trattamento riservato da alcuni organi di stampa con mistificazione della realtà e stravolgimento completo dei fatti raggiunge oggi livelli mai toccati e spinge addirittura organi di stampa esteri a chiedersi perchè *" i media italiani sostengono i loro carnefici e non la loro ultima possibilità di risalita "* .


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2016)

Lo sapete tutti perchè c'è questo trattamento .. le lobby TREMANO e stanno come un pesce morente in 1cm di acqua scalciando in ogni modo per non rimanere soffocati .

Scalciate scalciate che manca poco alla vostra dipartita e il popolo italiano verra a pisciarvi sulla tomba perchè il giorno che non ci sarete più sarà la liberazione .


----------



## smallball (6 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quello a cui si sta assistendo in questi giorni non ha precedenti nella storia della Tv e dei media in generale . Virginia Raggi neo sindaca a 5 stelle di Roma è su ogni TG e su ogni testata giornalistica italiana in prima pagina come se si stesse parlando del mostro di Firenze . Un attacco mediatico calcolato in ogni dettaglio per screditare il lavoro ( non ancora iniziato a dire il vero visto che l'insediamento è di pochi mesi fa ) e il volto del M5S a fronte dell'opinione pubblica.
> 
> Il trattamento riservato da alcuni organi di stampa con mistificazione della realtà e stravolgimento completo dei fatti raggiunge oggi livelli mai toccati e spinge addirittura organi di stampa esteri a chiedersi perchè *" i media italiani sostengono i loro carnefici e non la loro ultima possibilità di risalita "* .


questo dimostra perche' nessuno si voleva prendere la patata bollente di Roma in mano,si sapeva che la situazione era completamente catastrofica


----------



## Eziomare (6 Settembre 2016)

Non sono convinto che le lobby tremino, piu' che altro credo che il tutto sia conseguenza del fatto che i due poli che storicamente si spartiscono ogni carica o ruolo pubblico immaginabile si trovano ora a dover fare i conti con una terza fazione (che quanto a bacino elettorale gli e' perlomeno pari) che per ragioni varie rischia di insidiare lo status quo.
E questo ovviamente non puo' andare bene, quindi si stipulano tacite alleanze anche in tal senso, cioe' atte a screditate l'"impostore".
Tutto perfettamente normale secondo me. Purtroppo


----------



## Doctore (6 Settembre 2016)

Hanno fatto tutto il movimento 5 stelle...nessun attacco mediatico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto tutto il movimento 5 stelle...nessun attacco mediatico.



Dai su


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Settembre 2016)

Qualcuno pensava fosse una passeggiata?

Lollo zitti e pedalare


----------



## Tobi (6 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quello a cui si sta assistendo in questi giorni non ha precedenti nella storia della Tv e dei media in generale . Virginia Raggi neo sindaca a 5 stelle di Roma è su ogni TG e su ogni testata giornalistica italiana in prima pagina come se si stesse parlando del mostro di Firenze . Un attacco mediatico calcolato in ogni dettaglio per screditare il lavoro ( non ancora iniziato a dire il vero visto che l'insediamento è di pochi mesi fa ) e il volto del M5S a fronte dell'opinione pubblica.
> 
> Il trattamento riservato da alcuni organi di stampa con mistificazione della realtà e stravolgimento completo dei fatti raggiunge oggi livelli mai toccati e spinge addirittura organi di stampa esteri a chiedersi perchè *" i media italiani sostengono i loro carnefici e non la loro ultima possibilità di risalita "* .



L'altro giorno sentivo Alfano che diceva che il M5S nelle due citta dove amministra (Torino, Roma) ha fallito e devono andare a casa ahahahahahahahahah caspita a loro 3 mesi di tempo voi 20 anni di sfascio totale.

Comunque è solo una questione di tempo, a breve il M5S prenderà la maggioranza al governo, i motivi ve li spiegherò piu in là


----------



## Doctore (6 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai su



Vedi credo ancora nella buona fede del movimento e della raggi(con tutti i difetti che hanno eh)...se andiamo a vedere nell epoca pre raggi senza andare lontano marino è stata una bomba mediatica.
Ma poi lollo il movimento ha sempre detto di essere piu puro di tutti...e ovviamente appena esce qualche ombra tutti addosso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Settembre 2016)

Ieri sentivo le interviste dei due sconfitti e mi sono cascate le braccia di fronte a cotanta malafede...sentire loro che rappresentano 20 anni di sfascio e ruberie, parlare di "inefficienza" e "fallimento" della Raggi dopo tre mesi è qualcosa che rasenta il ridicolo..come un pedofilo che si mettesse a criticare come osceno Kiss Me Licia..

Ma soprattutto la vergogna sono i TG i giornalai..


----------



## Doctore (6 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ieri sentivo le interviste dei due sconfitti e mi sono cascate le braccia di fronte a cotanta malafede...sentire loro che rappresentano 20 anni di sfascio e ruberie, parlare di "inefficienza" e "fallimento" della Raggi dopo tre mesi è qualcosa che rasenta il ridicolo..come un pedofilo che si mettesse a criticare come osceno Kiss Me Licia..
> 
> Ma soprattutto la vergogna sono i TG i giornalai..



In questo caso non do la colpa ai media...I 5 stelle si sono posti in una maniera e di conseguenza appena esce fuori un pizzico di melma ci scrivono di tutto...ma solo io trovo ovvio tutto sto spettacolo?


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Settembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> In questo caso non do la colpa ai media...I 5 stelle si sono posti in una maniera e di conseguenza appena esce fuori un pizzico di melma ci scrivono di tutto...ma solo io trovo ovvio tutto sto spettacolo?



Si ma di quale melma parliamo? Si stanno inventando tutto pur di avere qualcosa da ridire..

Giudicassero tra un anno e poi vediamo..

è come se all'insediamento dei cinesi a Febbraio dopo una sconfitta se ne uscisse il nano a dire che lui avrebbe fatto meglio..dopo 10 anni di melma..

Siamo seri su..


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma di quale melma parliamo? Si stanno inventando tutto pur di avere qualcosa da ridire..
> 
> Giudicassero tra un anno e poi vediamo..
> 
> ...



Esatto , assurdo .


----------



## wfiesso (6 Settembre 2016)

W l'Italia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2016)

Godo di tutta questa caciara. Bravo Movimento.


----------



## Marilson (6 Settembre 2016)

basta con questo complottismo, visto che la prima complottara e' lei. Che dia spiegazioni sui ruoli dello studio legale Sammarco nelle scelte di collaboratori, assessori e quant'altro. E poi criticano Pizzarotti. Si deve dimettere, altroche'


----------



## Doctore (6 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma di quale melma parliamo? Si stanno inventando tutto pur di avere qualcosa da ridire..
> 
> Giudicassero tra un anno e poi vediamo..
> 
> ...



se tu ti poni puro e immacolato...appena esce qualcosa anche di non grave i media ci sguazzano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> basta con questo complottismo, visto che la prima complottara e' lei. Che dia spiegazioni sui ruoli dello studio legale Sammarco nelle scelte di collaboratori, assessori e quant'altro. E poi criticano Pizzarotti. Si deve dimettere, altroche'



Perché mai ?? Ahhaha

la cosa che più mi fa ridere di queste sparate sono le alternative . 

c'è : 

Il movimento
Pd = Mafia capita 
Destra = chetelodicoaffare che sarebbe peggio degli altri 2 messi insieme .


----------



## Love (6 Settembre 2016)

sanno che se sale al governo il m5s finisce la pacchia per tutti...e tremano...


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2016)

Love ha scritto:


> sanno che se sale al governo il m5s finisce la pacchia per tutti...e tremano...



Scapperanno tutti a gambe levate .. faranno come Galliani , piazzeranno i loro amici con contratti lunghissimi .. Lo schifo prima o poi finirà .


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Settembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto tutto il movimento 5 stelle...nessun attacco mediatico.



Be dai, tutto no. Il fatto è che non puoi permetterti il minimo errore, indecisione ecc.. che tutti si buttano a pesce amplificando di brutto.

In realtà sono anche convinto che questo rilevanza mediatica sia sempre e comunque un vantaggio in termini puramente consensuali. Quanto meno rafforza ancora di più l'elettorato già consolidato, dubito fortemente che perda consenso con queste strategie. Per quante pugnette ci siano, attaccare subito la giunta con questo "bombardamento infuocato" dopo solo due mesi per me è un errore madornale delle opposizioni, avrebbero dovuto aspettare e avere pazienza e affondare il colpo in un momento migliore.

L'unica incognita è il movimento stesso in realtà, se ci saranno divergenze varie, quello si che sarà un problema


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Settembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> se tu ti poni puro e immacolato...appena esce qualcosa anche di non grave i media ci sguazzano.



Ah perché invece gli altri sono anni che andavano in giro a dire che loro erano sporchi e mafiosi?...Tutti si professano puliti..ma solo sui 5S vedo sto accanimento *senza motivi validi, basato sul nulla*
Non è certo colpa dei 5S se prima di loro c'erano tutti ladri..e sto caos senza motivazione è la prova provata che danno fastidio a tanti "personaggi" che non stanno solo in politica.....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Settembre 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> basta con questo complottismo, visto che la prima complottara e' lei. Che dia spiegazioni sui ruoli dello studio legale Sammarco nelle scelte di collaboratori, assessori e quant'altro. E poi criticano Pizzarotti. Si deve dimettere, altroche'



Be, il Pizza ha subito lo stesso trattamento della raggi nei primi momenti di giunta. Poi è diventato il baluardo per gli altri, dopo che sono arrivati dei contrasti col m5s.


Ricordo pure qua una marea di topic contro Pizzarotti.


----------



## Marilson (6 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché mai ?? Ahhaha
> 
> la cosa che più mi fa ridere di queste sparate sono le alternative .
> 
> ...



Le alternative sono ovviamente pessime. Ma il peccato originale della Raggi e' che lei sapeva dell'iscrizione nel registro degli indagati del suo assessore e non ha reso la cosa pubblica. Inoltre, lei dice di averlo detto al direttivo m5s, di cui almeno due elementi hanno gia' risposto pubblicamente di averlo appreso dai giornali. Anche Grillo e Di Maio erano all'oscuro. Non nascondo il fatto che provo orrore assoluto per il m5s a livello generale, ma in questa storia il problema e' principalmente lei: Virginia Raggi. Che dia inoltre spiegazioni suo ruolo dello Studio Sammarco e chiarisca una volta per tutte i rapporti che ha avuto con Previti. Poi possiamo riparlare. Per quanto riguarda il fatto che c'e' un attacco mediatico ecc ecc posso anche capire, ma c'e' anche il Fatto Quotidiano tra questi, Peter Gomez e Travaglio sono stati DURISSIMI contro la Raggi. Inutile ricordare che il FQ e' praticamente l'organo di stampa del partito, se anche loro arrivano a questo.. e dai Lollo su.. davvero riesci a difendere la Raggi? 



Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Be, il Pizza ha subito lo stesso trattamento della raggi nei primi momenti di giunta. Poi è diventato il baluardo per gli altri, dopo che sono arrivati dei contrasti col m5s.
> 
> 
> Ricordo pure qua una marea di topic contro Pizzarotti.



a Pizzarotti lo hanno massacrato sulla storia dell'inceneritore, per me aveva ragione lui e pare stia facendo anche bene adesso. Ovvio che ora si prenda la rivincita (mi riferisco al commentino sull'attesa sulle sponde del fiume)


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2016)

Ma ci rendiamo conto che qui come sui Tg nazionali stiamo parlando di un " detto non detto " STUPIDATE rispetto a MAFIA CAPITALE che si è mangiata questo paese ? 

cioè qui è veramente la pazzia , si stanno facendo le pulci ( giustamente è sia chiaro sarebbe dovuto sempre essere cosi ) su delle tematiche ridicole e ci si dimentica che il PD in combutta con MAFIA CAPITALE ha distrutto Roma .


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma ci rendiamo conto che qui come sui Tg nazionali stiamo parlando di un " detto non detto " STUPIDATE rispetto a MAFIA CAPITALE che si è mangiata questo paese ?
> 
> cioè qui è veramente la pazzia , si stanno facendo le pulci ( giustamente è sia chiaro sarebbe dovuto sempre essere cosi ) su delle tematiche ridicole e ci si dimentica che il PD in combutta con MAFIA CAPITALE ha distrutto Roma .



Potere dei media..trasformare la nomina di un consigliere poi scoperto essere INDAGATO (non condannato) in qualcosa di più grave di anni e anni di ruberie..

Come dici bene tu...stanno facendo le pulci dopo che per anni sti vigliacchi della stampa hanno chiuso due occhi e si sono girati dall'altra parte su TUTTO..

Infami..chissà chi muove i fili da dietro di sti giornalai prezzolati..


----------



## smallball (6 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma ci rendiamo conto che qui come sui Tg nazionali stiamo parlando di un " detto non detto " STUPIDATE rispetto a MAFIA CAPITALE che si è mangiata questo paese ?
> 
> cioè qui è veramente la pazzia , si stanno facendo le pulci ( giustamente è sia chiaro sarebbe dovuto sempre essere cosi ) su delle tematiche ridicole e ci si dimentica che il PD in combutta con MAFIA CAPITALE ha distrutto Roma .



io ritengo che sgombrare il campo da ogni possibile connivenza con l'avv. Cesare Previti e con lo studio Sanmarco non possa che giocare ENORMEMENTE alla reputazione del sindaco Raggi...visto che l'avv. Previti non e' esattamente una figura "pulita2 nel losco mondo capitolino


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2016)

smallball ha scritto:


> io ritengo che sgombrare il campo da ogni possibile connivenza con l'avv. Cesare Previti e con lo studio Sanmarco non possa che giocare ENORMEMENTE alla reputazione del sindaco Raggi...visto che l'avv. Previti non e' esattamente una figura "pulita2 nel losco mondo capitolino



Ancora ??? no dai io non ci credo che ANCORA c'è chi rompe con questa storia .. se vuoi veramente la verità vai a leggerti e vedere i documenti portati MESI fa dalla stessa Raggi in risposta alle ridicole accuse di cui stiamo parlando .
Ora dai , se vogliamo parlare del nulla ok .. lo diciamo discutiamo del nulla e ok .. ma se vogliamo parlare di cose serie smettiamola con queste finte idee pseudo scoop inventati dai soliti noti


----------



## smallball (6 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ancora ??? no dai io non ci credo che ANCORA c'è chi rompe con questa storia .. se vuoi veramente la verità vai a leggerti e vedere i documenti portati MESI fa dalla stessa Raggi in risposta alle ridicole accuse di cui stiamo parlando .
> Ora dai , se vogliamo parlare del nulla ok .. lo diciamo discutiamo del nulla e ok .. ma se vogliamo parlare di cose serie smettiamola con queste finte idee pseudo scoop inventati dai soliti noti



a propoosito di cose serie...Peter Gomez sul Fatto Quotidiano di ieri: Virginia Raggi non giochi con le parole,chieda scusa o si dimetta...mi sembra un articolo molto pesante di un giornalista che io personalmente trovo assolutamente disgustoso...cosa ne pensi di Peter Gomez?


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Settembre 2016)

smallball ha scritto:


> a propoosito di cose serie...Peter Gomez sul Fatto Quotidiano di ieri: Virginia Raggi non giochi con le parole,chieda scusa o si dimetta...mi sembra un articolo molto pesante di un giornalista che io personalmente trovo assolutamente disgustoso...cosa ne pensi di Peter Gomez?



L'unica utilità che può avere un articolo scritto da peter gomez è se al WC è finita la carta igienica..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ah perché invece gli altri sono anni che andavano in giro a dire che loro erano sporchi e mafiosi?...Tutti si professano puliti..ma solo sui 5S vedo sto accanimento *senza motivi validi, basato sul nulla*
> Non è certo colpa dei 5S se prima di loro c'erano tutti ladri..e sto caos senza motivazione è la prova provata che danno fastidio a tanti "personaggi" che non stanno solo in politica.....



Si ma è da anni che il M5S denuncia (giustamente) che esiste un regime mafioso consolidato tra CD e CS con il controllo quasi assoluto dei media, se non accadesse tutto questo significava che non era vero.
Adesso non devono fare le vittime, devono lottare accettando che subiranno parecchi colpi bassi,
non possono campare giustificazioni, loro si sono proprio offerti di combattere questo marciume...


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Settembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si ma è da anni che il M5S denuncia (giustamente) che esiste un regime mafioso consolidato tra CD e CS con il controllo quasi assoluto dei media, se non accadesse tutto questo significava che non era vero.
> Adesso non devono fare le vittime, devono lottare accettando che subiranno parecchi colpi bassi,
> non possono campare giustificazioni, loro si sono proprio offerti di combattere questo marciume...



Vero, ma infatti il punto focale è la gente..o gli credono e gli danno fiducia ignorando i media oppure si fanno intortare e tornano a votare i soliti noti..
Conoscendo gli italiani credo che non ci vorrà molto a fargli bere tutte le scemenze che si inventano i media e alle prossime elezioni vedremo Renzi e il PD vincere..
Se poi vincessero i 5S sicuro che in qualche modo dopo poco faranno cascare il governo, e alle elezioni dopo si tornerebbe tra le braccia sicure della mafia

Ricordiamo sempre il motto della vergogna italiana: "Francia o Spagna? Pur che se magna..."


----------



## smallball (6 Settembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si ma è da anni che il M5S denuncia (giustamente) che esiste un regime mafioso consolidato tra CD e CS con il controllo quasi assoluto dei media, se non accadesse tutto questo significava che non era vero.
> Adesso non devono fare le vittime, devono lottare accettando che subiranno parecchi colpi bassi,
> non possono campare giustificazioni, loro si sono proprio offerti di combattere questo marciume...



bisognerebbe anche evitare autogoal "interni",come l'articolo da me citato di Peter Gomez sul Fatto Quotidiano...diciamo che non ci e' andato esattamente sul leggero,e le parole non provengono dalla cosiddetta stampa di regime ma da un organo vicino alle posizioni del sindaco Raggi e del Movimento. Ribadisco che trovo sia Gomez cosi' come Travaglio,anche lui furoreggiante su quel quotidiano come giornalisti di bassissimo livello


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Settembre 2016)

quando però lo stesso casotto veniva montato contro Marino i grillini erano dall'altra parte della barricata a sbraitare assieme al resto del circo. Detto questo, ritenere che un politico o un amministratore debbano dimettersi per aver ricevuto un avviso di garanzia, ossia un atto del Pubblico Ministero, è una mentalità malata, ed oserei dire profondamente cretina. Ma del resto chi di giustizialismo ferisce di giustizialismo perisce.


----------



## dyablo65 (6 Settembre 2016)

quando ti dichiari lindo e pulito a differenza di tutti gli altri e parti lancia in resta promettendo di ripulire tutto il marciume ,

se per caso ti scappa una scoreggina non e' che gli altri la prendono molto bene ..... non ti dicono eh sai sono appena arrivati e ci vuole tempo....

mi sa che questo e' solo l'inizio....


----------



## juventino (7 Settembre 2016)

La situazione è a dir poco grottesca, praticamente la giunta ammette esplicitamente che può finire sotto ricatto da un momento all'altro perché basta la minima scoreggina proveniente dalla magistratura per far cadere teste. Spettacolo.


----------



## smallball (7 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'unica utilità che può avere un articolo scritto da peter gomez è se al WC è finita la carta igienica..


assolutamente d'accordo con te,ma se lo stesso Gomez e' una delle prime firme del Fatto Quotidiano,giornale molto vicino al Movimento,capisci che chi ha messo li' lui e Marco Travaglio ha commesso un clamoroso e assurdo autogoal


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> quando però lo stesso casotto veniva montato contro Marino i grillini erano dall'altra parte della barricata a sbraitare assieme al resto del circo. *Detto questo, ritenere che un politico o un amministratore debbano dimettersi per aver ricevuto un avviso di garanzia, ossia un atto del Pubblico Ministero, è una mentalità malata, ed oserei dire profondamente cretina. *Ma del resto chi di giustizialismo ferisce di giustizialismo perisce.



Non è detto..il problema è solo in Italia dove la magistratura fa politica e aiuta chi deve aiutare..
Non dovrebbero arrivare avvisi di garanzia alla cazzum, se uno è indagato per questioni serie sarebbe doveroso si dimettesse da una carica pubblica secondo me


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Settembre 2016)

Di Maio non aveva capito la mail dove c'era scritto che la Muraro era indagata   comici come il loro capo


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (7 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è detto..il problema è solo in Italia dove la magistratura fa politica e aiuta chi deve aiutare..
> Non dovrebbero arrivare avvisi di garanzia alla cazzum, se uno è indagato per questioni serie sarebbe doveroso si dimettesse da una carica pubblica secondo me



Nei casi in cui vengano alla luce evidenze schiaccianti (ma come regola non dovrebbero non dovrebbero in fase di indagini preliminari), posso anche capire. Ma considerata la percentuale altissima di amministratori e politici indagati, destinatari di un avviso di garanzia e poi non rinviati a giudizio o assolti; considerato l'egocentrismo narcisistico di non pochi pubblici ministeri, sempre più sprovvisti di cultura della giurisdizione; considerato che non esiste alcuna ragione logica per pensare che i pubblici ministeri siano più o meno diligenti, attenti o corrotti dei dirigenti amministrativi; considerato che le indagini di fatto non le fanno i PM ma marescialli della polizia, dei carabinieri e della guardia di finanza, i quali sono mediamente attenti o disattenti, bravi o asini, intelligenti o stupidi, corrotti o integerrimi esattamente come tutti gli altri dipendenti della pubblica amministrazione e possono sbagliare come tutti gli uomini del mondo; considerato che l'avviso di garanzia può implicare poco più di una semplice notizia criminis; direi che sia quantomeno opportuno aspettare un rinvio a giudizio, salvo casi conclamati o ipotesi di reato gravissime. Il fondamentalismo à la 5 stelle avviso di garanzia=dimissioni, proprio no.


----------



## Nicco (7 Settembre 2016)

L'attacco mediatico io non lo vedo, vedo più una squadra impreparata come mi aspettavo.
Si può dire che il 5s abbia tutti contro perché sono i buoni, ma per me stanno semplicemente facendo un buco bello grosso nell'acqua.IMHO


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Settembre 2016)

Come sempre è solo colpa degli altri, certo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Settembre 2016)

Andate a leggervi le risposte di tutti i diretti interessati , il caso è stato montato dalla stampa . 
Ovviamente sono cose che non dovrebbero succedere e fino a qui ci siamo , ma non è tutto sto dramma che stanno spacciando il tv e giornali .


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Settembre 2016)

Nicco ha scritto:


> L'attacco mediatico io non lo vedo, vedo più una squadra impreparata come mi aspettavo.
> Si può dire che il 5s abbia tutti contro perché sono i buoni, ma per me stanno semplicemente facendo un buco bello grosso nell'acqua.IMHO





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Come sempre è solo colpa degli altri, certo.





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Andate a leggervi le risposte di tutti i diretti interessati , il caso è stato montato dalla stampa .
> Ovviamente sono cose che non dovrebbero succedere e fino a qui ci siamo , ma non è tutto sto dramma che stanno spacciando il tv e giornali .



Da quello che comprendo io il problema è che la Raggi ha nominato 4 figure "indagate" che a molti rappresentanti del direttivo M5S non stà bene, correggetemi se sbaglio.

Sinceramente non vedo il problema, se erano indagati di altri partiti non ci sarebbero stati problemi, per gli altri anche i condannati sono sempre i benvenuti.

Il M5S pretende massima chiarezza, e purtroppo in Italia non è facile trovare figure governative esperte che siano del tutto trasparenti,
come al solito un merito dei cinquestelle viene ribaltato come una cosa negativa, ma la gente alla lunga non è stupida, pian piano capirà.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> *ma la gente alla lunga non è stupida, pian piano capirà.*



No no qui mi spiace ma ti sbagli di grosso...la gente in larga maggioranze è molto più che stupida


----------



## Doctore (7 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Andate a leggervi le risposte di tutti i diretti interessati , il caso è stato montato dalla stampa .
> Ovviamente sono cose che non dovrebbero succedere e fino a qui ci siamo , ma non è tutto sto dramma che stanno spacciando il tv e giornali .



Usciamo un attimo dal caso presunto montato...
La raggi sapeva si o no?
Sta tizia è indagata si o no?
Perche se è no allora è un caso montato...se è si è stata una bella scivolata.
Pero lollo non fraintendermi...piuttosto che votare un pdl o pd mi taglio il pene ...e siccome ci tengo al mio pene voterò movimento indipendentemente dal caso roma


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Settembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Usciamo un attimo dal caso presunto montato...
> La raggi sapeva si o no?
> Sta tizia è indagata si o no?
> Perche se è no allora è un caso montato...se è si è stata una bella scivolata.
> Pero lollo non fraintendermi...piuttosto che votare un pdl o pd mi taglio il pene ...e siccome ci tengo al mio pene voterò movimento indipendentemente dal caso roma



Guardati il video della Raggi di oggi spiega tutto bene ... Poi come ha detto Di Maio oggi pomeriggio ... " Gli errori li facciamo anche noi , può capitare ma almeno li facciamo in buona fede " .

Io onestamente penso che qualcosa sia successo , era una stupidata che poteva essere risolta in 2 minuti ( questo è L errore ) poi i media hanno creato un casino suo nulla .

La cosa bella di tutta questa situazione è che il movimento e i suoi elettori si sono compattati ancora di più .

Grillo mi ha fatto ammazzare Hahahah ha detto " beh pensavo peggio .. Tipo che mi mettessero della cocaina in macchina o che venisse fuori che Di Maio bacia altri uomini "


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Grillo mi ha fatto ammazzare Hahahah ha detto " beh pensavo peggio .. Tipo che mi mettessero della cocaina in macchina o che venisse fuori che Di Maio bacia altri uomini "



Un genio

Con una battuta ha spiegato in modo chiaro, a chi vuole capire, come agiscono certi poteri creando problemi ad arte...troppa gente crede a tutto e non si rende conto che esistono persone che "di lavoro" creano boicottaggi..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guardati il video della Raggi di oggi spiega tutto bene ... Poi come ha detto Di Maio oggi pomeriggio ... " Gli errori li facciamo anche noi , può capitare ma almeno li facciamo in buona fede " .
> 
> Io onestamente penso che qualcosa sia successo , era una stupidata che poteva essere risolta in 2 minuti ( questo è L errore ) poi i media hanno creato un casino suo nulla .
> 
> ...



scommetto che la battuta su di maio verrà presa per montare un caso di omofobia


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2016)

L'incapacità si chiama complotto, citando Sgarbi. Ok, non grande fonte, ma il pensiero è quello


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Settembre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> L'incapacità si chiama complotto, citando Sgarbi. Ok, non grande fonte, ma il pensiero è quello



Il concetto si può invertire, parlare di incapacità a inizio mandato si chiama complotto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Settembre 2016)

Una cosa che mi ha fatto ridere è come i giornalisti sappiano a menadito ogni minima conversazione via sms, mail, whats app e soci del movimento stesso. Mi ha ricordato molto la vicenda milan-cinesi. 

Un video stranamente carino di Porro, almeno per alcune cose. Quando ha parlato di Santoro ho riso, c'ha solo ragione su di lui.


----------



## James Watson (8 Settembre 2016)

Benvenuti in politica! Cari sostenitori del movimento, lo dico senza ironia, ma cosa vi aspettavate?
O pensavate sul serio che per amministrare bastava "un po' di buona volontà"? (Semi-cit.)


----------



## Doctore (8 Settembre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> L'incapacità si chiama complotto, citando Sgarbi. Ok, non grande fonte, ma il pensiero è quello



Potresti dare questo giudizio a fine mandato?o perlomeno farla iniziare?


----------



## Doctore (8 Settembre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Benvenuti in politica! Cari sostenitori del movimento, lo dico senza ironia, ma cosa vi aspettavate?
> O pensavate sul serio che per amministrare bastava "un po' di buona volontà"? (Semi-cit.)



Si ma il pd a incapacità e scorrettezze è in netto vantaggio sul movimento...aggiorneremo il tabellino...magari i 5 stelle vi superano.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Settembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Una cosa che mi ha fatto ridere è come i giornalisti sappiano a menadito ogni minima conversazione via sms, mail, whats app e soci del movimento stesso. Mi ha ricordato molto la vicenda milan-cinesi.
> 
> Un video stranamente carino di Porro, almeno per alcune cose. Quando ha parlato di Santoro ho riso, c'ha solo ragione su di lui.



Attenzione pezzo molto subdolo,

Il M5S come la prima lega, cioè quella che odiava i terroni? poi schiava e complice di Berlusconi?

Gli indagati sono una cosa da niente? così mettiamo tutto nello stesso calderone e i millanta indagati del CD non contano più?
i magistrati, non tutti, in questi anni sono stati gli unici a cercare di spezzare alcuni giri sporchi, anche se spesso per finalità dubbie
e poi via agli attacchi a Renzi giusto per non farsi mancare nulla, 
attenzione i topi sono sempre pronti a riemergere dalle fogne, al momento nella destra non è cambiato nulla purtroppo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Settembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Attenzione pezzo molto subdolo,
> 
> Il M5S come la prima lega, cioè quella che odiava i terroni? poi schiava e complice di Berlusconi?
> 
> ...




Infatti ho scritto "alcune cose" di proposito.  Ho notato anche io quello che dici tu, la prima parte del video però ci sta tutto sommato, pretendere altro da Porro sarebbe troppo.

Comunque ora pure il nuovo assessore De Dominicis che doveva essere scelto è stato indagato, notizia di poco fa... Onestamente non so più che pensare, neanche il tempo di nominarlo che già lo indagano.


----------



## Hammer (8 Settembre 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> basta con questo complottismo, visto che la prima complottara e' lei. Che dia spiegazioni sui ruoli dello studio legale Sammarco nelle scelte di collaboratori, assessori e quant'altro. E poi criticano Pizzarotti.



Ma davvero

Guardando i fatti, il M5S ha fatto anni e anni a fare giustizialismo, insultando ogni indagato PD/PDL/Lega/eccetera, senza manco vedere le carte e senza sapere niente delle vicende giudiziarie associate. Adesso capita al M5S e sono stati i poteri forti. Tipo i "giudici comunisti" di Berlusconi. Se uno è indagato, anche nella giunta romana, si deve dimettere, altro che carte, secondo il M5S-pensiero.

Per carità il giustizialismo, così come il garantismo, sono due punti di vista entrambi condivisibili nella "cosa pubblica". Però che il giudizio sia uniforme.



Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> quando però lo stesso casotto veniva montato contro Marino i grillini erano dall'altra parte della barricata a sbraitare assieme al resto del circo. Ma del resto chi di giustizialismo ferisce di giustizialismo perisce.


----------



## James Watson (8 Settembre 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma davvero
> 
> Guardando i fatti, il M5S ha fatto anni e anni a fare giustizialismo, insultando ogni indagato PD/PDL/Lega/eccetera, senza manco vedere le carte e senza sapere niente delle vicende giudiziarie associate. Adesso capita al M5S e sono stati i poteri forti. Tipo i "giudici comunisti" di Berlusconi. Se uno è indagato, anche nella giunta romana, si deve dimettere, altro che carte, secondo il M5S-pensiero.
> 
> Per carità il giustizialismo, così come il garantismo, sono due punti di vista entrambi condivisibili nella "cosa pubblica". Però che il giudizio sia uniforme.



Perfetto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Benvenuti in politica! Cari sostenitori del movimento, lo dico senza ironia, ma cosa vi aspettavate?
> O pensavate sul serio che per amministrare bastava "un po' di buona volontà"? (Semi-cit.)



Magari si aspettavano, poveri illusi, che il fatto di cercare di fare pulizia fosse visto come un fattore positivo invece che venire criticato..

Poi fa sorridere che un paese fermo da 30 anni si preoccupi se a Roma ci si mette un po' più del solito a fare una giunta, perché si vuole essere certi che non ci siano dentro elementi che poi possono arrecare danni (anche d'immagine)

Di sicuro sono problemi che i partiti canonici non hanno dato che loro quando vanno a fare le giunte hanno già tutti i posti prenotati agli amichetti e a quelli a cui devono "favori vari"..e di sicuro non si preoccupano se ci sono indagati, anzi, se ci sono, meglio insabbiare fino all'ultimo secondo tutto l'insabbiabile..

PS: poi sia chiaro, ne parlavo con un altro utente, per me l'errore di fondo è del M5S in origine perché in Italia dove da decenni (diciamo pure da sempre) la magistratura fa politica è inimmaginabile pretendere che uno appena indagato si debba dimettere perché così si da ai nostri bravi magistrati farabutti la possibilità di far cadere giunte e governi semplicemente notificando un'avviso di garanzia per qualsiasi minchiata..


----------



## smallball (9 Settembre 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma davvero
> 
> Guardando i fatti, il M5S ha fatto anni e anni a fare giustizialismo, insultando ogni indagato PD/PDL/Lega/eccetera, senza manco vedere le carte e senza sapere niente delle vicende giudiziarie associate. Adesso capita al M5S e sono stati i poteri forti. Tipo i "giudici comunisti" di Berlusconi. Se uno è indagato, anche nella giunta romana, si deve dimettere, altro che carte, secondo il M5S-pensiero.
> 
> Per carità il giustizialismo, così come il garantismo, sono due punti di vista entrambi condivisibili nella "cosa pubblica". Però che il giudizio sia uniforme.


ora sono curioso di leggere i commenti di alcuni dei giornalisti da me citati ovvero Gomez e Travaglio,fino a pochi mesi fa tra i piu' "giustizialisti" in assoluto,dover andare contro certa magistratura diciamo politicizzata...vedremo un po cosa scriveranno


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Settembre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Benvenuti in politica! Cari sostenitori del movimento, lo dico senza ironia, ma cosa vi aspettavate?
> O pensavate sul serio che per amministrare bastava "un po' di buona volontà"? (Semi-cit.)



Io mi aspettavo che se una persona lavora con onesta , sincerità e voglia di fare ( ma vale per tutti non solo per il movimento ) non subisca quello che la Raggi sta subendo . 

E' attaccata su ogni fronte e non ha ancora fatto nulla , si è appena insediata . James , se la stampa avesse posto tutta questa attenzione anche sulle ultime amministrazioni i tuoi amici del PD non avrebbero fatto MAFIA CAPITALE , se quegli schifosi di berlusocni avessero avuto la medesima pressione non si sarebbero mangiati roma per 20 anni . 

capisci , lo schifo sta li .. lo sanno tutti che le olimpiadi a ROMA sono una stupidata e non vanno fatte ma nonostante tutto questa mattina su SKYSPORT attenzione SPORT hanno fatto 10 minuti di intervento parlando male della Raggi e di come sia " un occasione sprecata " .... si , sprecata per Caltagirone & C. .. un occasione di fare altre polpette che non possono fare senza olimpiadi . 

a me fa schifo e critico questo , se neanche le persone oneste vengono trattate con il rispetto che merito i VALORI di questo paese sono andati a farsi benedire .


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (9 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io mi aspettavo che se una persona lavora con onesta , sincerità e voglia di fare ( ma vale per tutti non solo per il movimento ) non subisca quello che la Raggi sta subendo .
> 
> E' attaccata su ogni fronte e non ha ancora fatto nulla , si è appena insediata . James , se la stampa avesse posto tutta questa attenzione anche sulle ultime amministrazioni i tuoi amici del PD non avrebbero fatto MAFIA CAPITALE , se quegli schifosi di berlusocni avessero avuto la medesima pressione non si sarebbero mangiati roma per 20 anni .
> 
> ...



Purtroppo quella di Roma è una patata bollente e, ahimè, il casino c'è ed è inutile negarlo.

La stampa e i media sono da sempre nelle mani dei vecchi partiti e il 5stelle non può permettersi errori come quelli appena compiuti.

Andava detto da subito che c'erano dei problemi con la magistratura. Invece, cercando di insabbiare tutto, si sono meritati una shitstorm epocale.

Bisogna essere onesti e cristallini sempre, senza eccezioni.


----------



## James Watson (9 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Poi fa sorridere che un paese fermo da 30 anni si preoccupi se a Roma ci si mette un po' più del solito a fare una giunta, perché si vuole essere certi che non ci siano dentro elementi che poi possono arrecare danni (anche d'immagine)



Ah perché invece così il danno di immagine non c'è stato?
La cosa che fa veramente sorridere è che chiunque abbia un minimo di competenze amministrative si rende conto che perdere dopo pochi mesi il capo di gabinetto e l'assessore al bilancio non è esattamente "robetta" come qualcuno sta cercando di farla passare.
Che poi, non è neanche una questione di m5s o che, è che questi sembrano piovuti dal cielo senza avere minimamente idea di come e cosa fare: basta fare un confronto (impietoso) con la giunta appendino : circa 130 delibere di giunta (tralasciando la boiata dell'alga) contro le 30 scarse della giunta Raggi.
Prima si sbraita che Roma sta cadendo a pezzi, che siamo sull'orlo del baratro e che se non si cambia subito la città crolla, poi dopo, una volta in sella "c'è tempo"...
Troppo comodo. Chi ha vinto le elezioni ha la responsabilità di dover amministrare. Dal primo giorno.


----------



## James Watson (9 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io mi aspettavo che se una persona lavora con onesta , sincerità e voglia di fare ( ma vale per tutti non solo per il movimento ) non subisca quello che la Raggi sta subendo .



Lollo, te lo ripeto ma è l'ultima volta. Nessun partito o movimento politico può arrogarsi il diritto di pensare di essere l'unico posto in cui operano persone "oneste, sincere e con voglia di fare". Questo tipo di persone albergano in tutti i partiti e movimenti: nei 5s, nel pd, persino nella lega e, credimi, te lo dico per esperienza, persino nel cdx.
Il problema è che se passi 5 anni a urlare "tutti sono sporchi, fanno tutti schifo, sono tutti mafiosi e corrotti, noi siamo i più puliti, candidi, onesti etc etc etc" poi se ti trovano anche solo una maglietta sul vestito, permetti che chi si è sentito dare ingiustamente del corrotto mafioso etc etc etc e che magari ha operato sempre con "onestà sincerità e voglia di fare", magari sacrificando tempo tolto alla famiglia e agli affetti, abbia almeno la tentazione di fare come quel personaggio dei simpson che ti punta il dito addosso e ti urla "ah ah!" (non mi ricordo il nome).
Per usare un eufemismo, direi che questo "vomitorio mediatico" i 5s romani se lo sono un po' cercato..
Poi se vogliamo parlare del merito, sai benissimo che io sono sempre stato in prima fila a sostenere Marino, persona che ritengo vittima di un sistema stra-marcio che origina negli ambienti romani del PD locale (ma non solo del PD, a mio parere è tutto il sistema-Roma ad essere marcio fino al midollo). Non è che i "media" ci sono andati giù tanto leggeri con Marino, anzi, sono stati loro a scatenare la campagna mediatica che ha portato alla fine di quella giunta (esempio dei camion-bar dei tredicine su tutti): video dei senza tetto in stazione termini (come se non ce ne fossero mai stati o il problema non esista in tutte le grandi città), l'accerchiamento al sindaco quella volta che precipitò l'ascensore nella metro etc etc etc.
I 5s erano in prima fila a contestare all'epoca, adesso stanno subendo quello che loro stessi hanno fatto in precedenza e quindi ripeto: che cosa vi aspettavate? 
Siete in sella, dovete guidare voi, i romani vi hanno votato per guidare un cambiamento che deve essere prima di tutto culturale (e che devono mettere in atto prima di tutto i romani stessi, non è certo una sola responsabilità della giunta). Certo è che se queste sono le premesse, se io fossi un elettore che ha votato virginia raggi con questi obiettivi no mi sentirei affatto rassicurato da una partenza del genere..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Lollo, te lo ripeto ma è l'ultima volta. Nessun partito o movimento politico può arrogarsi il diritto di pensare di essere l'unico posto in cui operano persone "oneste, sincere e con voglia di fare". Questo tipo di persone albergano in tutti i partiti e movimenti: nei 5s, nel pd, persino nella lega e, credimi, te lo dico per esperienza, persino nel cdx.
> Il problema è che se passi 5 anni a urlare "tutti sono sporchi, fanno tutti schifo, sono tutti mafiosi e corrotti, noi siamo i più puliti, candidi, onesti etc etc etc" poi se ti trovano anche solo una maglietta sul vestito, permetti che chi si è sentito dare ingiustamente del corrotto mafioso etc etc etc e che magari ha operato sempre con "onestà sincerità e voglia di fare", magari sacrificando tempo tolto alla famiglia e agli affetti, abbia almeno la tentazione di fare come quel personaggio dei simpson che ti punta il dito addosso e ti urla "ah ah!" (non mi ricordo il nome).
> Per usare un eufemismo, direi che questo "vomitorio mediatico" i 5s romani se lo sono un po' cercato..
> Poi se vogliamo parlare del merito, sai benissimo che io sono sempre stato in prima fila a sostenere Marino, persona che ritengo vittima di un sistema stra-marcio che origina negli ambienti romani del PD locale (ma non solo del PD, a mio parere è tutto il sistema-Roma ad essere marcio fino al midollo). Non è che i "media" ci sono andati giù tanto leggeri con Marino, anzi, sono stati loro a scatenare la campagna mediatica che ha portato alla fine di quella giunta (esempio dei camion-bar dei tredicine su tutti): video dei senza tetto in stazione termini (come se non ce ne fossero mai stati o il problema non esista in tutte le grandi città), l'accerchiamento al sindaco quella volta che precipitò l'ascensore nella metro etc etc etc.
> ...



Le tue argomentazioni non sono sbagliate in linea di principio,
ma stiamo parlando di una forza politica con incarichi di governo nuovi, in una situazione complicatissima come quella di Roma,
a Torino a quanto pare stanno già facendo discretamente bene, e visto che non c'è nulla su cui sparlare i media tacciono la cosa,
A Roma sono ai nastri di partenza, qualche titubanza è normale, checché se ne dica il M5S non vuole mettere dilettanti allo sbaraglio, il problema è che tutti quelli che hanno già maturato esperienze in qualche maniera hanno dovuto, deliberatamente o meno, sottomettersi a un certo andazzo, pertanto trovarne di totalmente limpidi non è semplice, temo che bisognerà scendere a qualche piccolo compromesso.
Però attaccare questa partenza difficoltosa della giunta Raggi, del tutto lecita visto la situazione ereditata, è chiaramente malafede,
qualunque argomentazione si utilizzi.
*Chi è in buonafede osserverà e giudicherà tutto il mandato.*


----------



## smallball (9 Settembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Le tue argomentazioni non sono sbagliate in linea di principio,
> ma stiamo parlando di una forza politica con incarichi di governo nuovi, in una situazione complicatissima come quella di Roma,
> a Torino a quanto pare stanno già facendo discretamente bene, e visto che non c'è nulla su cui sparlare i media tacciono la cosa,
> A Roma sono ai nastri di partenza, qualche titubanza è normale, checché se ne dica il M5S non vuole mettere dilettanti allo sbaraglio, il problema è che tutti quelli che hanno già maturato esperienze in qualche maniera hanno dovuto, deliberatamente o meno, sottomettersi a un certo andazzo, pertanto trovarne di totalmente limpidi non è semplice, temo che bisognerà scendere a qualche piccolo compromesso.
> ...


a mio avviso avrebbe dovuto rischiare,mettendo gente totalmente estranea all'andazzo capitolino,a costo di rischiare il tracollo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2016)

smallball ha scritto:


> a mio avviso avrebbe dovuto rischiare,mettendo gente totalmente estranea all'andazzo capitolino,a costo di rischiare il tracollo



è normalissimo che chiunque abbia le proprie opinioni su come gestirebbe la cosa,
ma ripeto, parliamo di una giunta insediata da 3 mesi, un primo bilancio equo si potrà fare fra 1 anno, il resto è fuffa


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ah perché invece così il danno di immagine non c'è stato?
> La cosa che fa veramente sorridere è che chiunque abbia un minimo di competenze amministrative si rende conto che perdere dopo pochi mesi il capo di gabinetto e l'assessore al bilancio non è esattamente "robetta" come qualcuno sta cercando di farla passare.
> Che poi, non è neanche una questione di m5s o che, è che questi sembrano piovuti dal cielo senza avere minimamente idea di come e cosa fare: basta fare un confronto (impietoso) con la giunta appendino : circa 130 delibere di giunta (tralasciando la boiata dell'alga) contro le 30 scarse della giunta Raggi.
> Prima si sbraita che Roma sta cadendo a pezzi, che siamo sull'orlo del baratro e che se non si cambia subito la città crolla, poi dopo, una volta in sella "c'è tempo"...
> Troppo comodo. Chi ha vinto le elezioni ha la responsabilità di dover amministrare. Dal primo giorno.



Si ma il punto guardiamolo a 360°..usando una metafora attuale: se io prendo una città terremotata e decido che va ricostruita cosa faccio, per fare preso costruisco gli edifici nuovi sopra quelli ancora a terra senza nemmeno aver portato via le macerie e poi mi preoccupo di ripulire oppure perdo un po' più tempo all'inizio a sgomberare tutte le rovine e a portare via i detriti facendo una bella pulizia e poi inizio a ricostruire dopo aver gettato basi solide?

Roma è in dissesto da tempo immemore, CD e CS hanno permesso che si arrivasse al punto attuale, adesso i romani non possono aspettare qualche mese perché si possa mettere in piedi una squadra serie, preparata e "onesta" che poi possa lavorare nei mesi e anni a venire?

Si dai..era decisamente meglio se vincevano Giachetti o la Meloni così si andava avanti con quello che c'era prima..e come sempre in italia il cambiamento rimane un miraggio

Poi sono certo che se la stampa (per puro interesse personale) non stesse a fare le pulci ad ogni pie sospinto (dopo che per anni invece non hanno mai fatto nulla) sarebbe tutto molto più semplice

PS: sia chiaro per altro una cosa, io non sono un elettore 5S, non sono di parte e parlo da persona esterna che osserva quello che succede e si rende conto del ridicolo tentativo (che temo riuscirà) di sabotare questo mandato per poi avere un'arma da usare contro i 5S in vista delle prossime elezioni politiche, dove il partiti hanno il terrore di vedere i 5S andare al governo e smascheragli tutte le porcherie fatte negli ultimi 30 anni...ovviamente lo si fa sulla pelle dei cittadini, anzi degli elettori..dato che per i partiti solo quello siamo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma il punto guardiamolo a 360°..usando una metafora attuale: se io prendo una città terremotata e decido che va ricostruita cosa faccio, per fare preso costruisco gli edifici nuovi sopra quelli ancora a terra senza nemmeno aver portato via le macerie e poi mi preoccupo di ripulire oppure perdo un po' più tempo all'inizio a sgomberare tutte le rovine e a portare via i detriti facendo una bella pulizia e poi inizio a ricostruire dopo aver gettato basi solide?
> 
> Roma è in dissesto da tempo immemore, CD e CS hanno permesso che si arrivasse al punto attuale, adesso i romani non possono aspettare qualche mese perché si possa mettere in piedi una squadra serie, preparata e "onesta" che poi possa lavorare nei mesi e anni a venire?
> 
> ...



Ma infatti, gli attacchi stanno arrivando ora con forza e malafede, per il semplice fatto che le altre forze politiche non sono affatto convinte che il M5S fallirà.
Tra l'altro chiariamo il punto essenziale, se la giunta Raggi dovesse fallire avrà ottenuto ne più ne meno lo stesso risultato delle precedenti giunte romane, ma di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, gli attacchi stanno arrivando ora con forza e malafede, per il semplice fatto che le altre forze politiche non sono affatto convinte che il M5S fallirà.
> Tra l'altro chiariamo il punto essenziale, se la giunta Raggi dovesse fallire avrà ottenuto ne più ne meno lo stesso risultato delle precedenti giunte romane, ma di cosa stiamo parlando?



Ma ai cittadini si sta vendendo non il fallimento ma l'incapacità di governare..che verrà usata fra un anno per dire "Guardate a Roma, non hanno nemmeno saputo amministrare una città gli vogliamo affidare il governo del paese?"


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma ai cittadini si sta vendendo non il fallimento ma l'incapacità di governare..che verrà usata fra un anno per dire "Guardate a Roma, non hanno nemmeno saputo amministrare una città gli vogliamo affidare il governo del paese?"



SI ma attenzione che il coltello si potrebbe rigirare,
con tutta questa esposizione mediatica se la giunta Raggi dovesse ingranare ( e tempo un anno penso che lo speriamo tutti) 
alle prossime elezioni i detrattori non avrebbero più argomenti, anche considerando che il governo Renzi non è che stia facendo miracoli,
a oggi si sono visti solo sacrifici senza nessun miglioramento, oltrettutto i conti son sempre più in rosso e magari pochi se ne sono accorti ma hanno praticamente tolto l'assistenza sanitaria, senza sostituirla nemmeno con formule private.


----------



## James Watson (9 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Roma è in dissesto da tempo immemore, CD e CS hanno permesso che si arrivasse al punto attuale, adesso i romani non possono aspettare qualche mese perché si possa mettere in piedi una squadra serie, preparata e "onesta" che poi possa lavorare nei mesi e anni a venire?



I romani potrebbero anche aspettare (non sono romano anche se amo Roma), sta a loro decidere il da farsi. Il punto della faccenda è che non puoi presentarti in politica blaterando "io sono diverso, io sono meglio, io sono superiore a tutti gli altri che fanno schifo perché sono puro e candido", dopo tre mesi ti ritrovi con mezza giunta indagata o dimissionaria e aspettarti che quelli a cui hai spalato addosso m.. per anni non ti vengano a dire "però, a voler ben vedere, qualche macchiolina ce l'hai addosso anche tu".
Che poi ripeto, al di là del battage mediatico, parliamo di una giunta che in tre mesi non ha fatto praticamente nessuna delibera e ha perso due figure fondamentali come l'assessore al bilancio (praticamente quello più importante) e il capo di gabinetto. 
Come inizio non c'è male per chi sbandierava ai quattro venti di essere l'aria nuova che avrebbe cambiato Roma. Tre mesi e non solo non abbiamo nemmeno acceso il ventilatore, ma ci siamo accorti che le pale e il motore dello stesso sono rotti e vanno sostituiti. Io da romano, non mi sentirei molto tranquillo (da romano che ha votato il 5s intendo)


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> I romani potrebbero anche aspettare (non sono romano anche se amo Roma), sta a loro decidere il da farsi. Il punto della faccenda è che non puoi presentarti in politica blaterando "io sono diverso, io sono meglio, io sono superiore a tutti gli altri che fanno schifo perché sono puro e candido", dopo tre mesi ti ritrovi con mezza giunta indagata o dimissionaria e aspettarti che quelli a cui hai spalato addosso m.. per anni non ti vengano a dire "però, a voler ben vedere, qualche macchiolina ce l'hai addosso anche tu".
> Che poi ripeto, al di là del battage mediatico, parliamo di una giunta che in tre mesi non ha fatto praticamente nessuna delibera e ha perso due figure fondamentali come l'assessore al bilancio (praticamente quello più importante) e il capo di gabinetto.
> Come inizio non c'è male per chi sbandierava ai quattro venti di essere l'aria nuova che avrebbe cambiato Roma. Tre mesi e non solo non abbiamo nemmeno acceso il ventilatore, ma ci siamo accorti che le pale e il motore dello stesso sono rotti e vanno sostituiti. Io da romano, non mi sentirei molto tranquillo (da romano che ha votato il 5s intendo)



Io inizierei a preoccuparmi della difficoltà di reperire in italia gente qualificata che non abbia indagini a proprio carico..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> I romani potrebbero anche aspettare (non sono romano anche se amo Roma), sta a loro decidere il da farsi. Il punto della faccenda è che non puoi presentarti in politica blaterando "io sono diverso, io sono meglio, io sono superiore a tutti gli altri che fanno schifo perché sono puro e candido", dopo tre mesi ti ritrovi con mezza giunta indagata o dimissionaria e aspettarti che quelli a cui hai spalato addosso m.. per anni non ti vengano a dire "però, a voler ben vedere, qualche macchiolina ce l'hai addosso anche tu".
> Che poi ripeto, al di là del battage mediatico, parliamo di una giunta che in tre mesi non ha fatto praticamente nessuna delibera e ha perso due figure fondamentali come l'assessore al bilancio (praticamente quello più importante) e il capo di gabinetto.
> Come inizio non c'è male per chi sbandierava ai quattro venti di essere l'aria nuova che avrebbe cambiato Roma. Tre mesi e non solo non abbiamo nemmeno acceso il ventilatore, ma ci siamo accorti che le pale e il motore dello stesso sono rotti e vanno sostituiti. Io da romano, non mi sentirei molto tranquillo (da romano che ha votato il 5s intendo)



A beh, se i romani avessero votato sindaci CD o CS adesso si sentivano proprio tranquilli 

al momento il rischio più grosso che corrono i romani è quello di restare delusi, giustamente si aspettano tutti un cambiamento, come me ovviamente.

Con altre giunte avrebbero vissuto nella certezza di mafia, coruzzione, ruberie e incompetenza...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Settembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Le tue argomentazioni non sono sbagliate in linea di principio,
> ma stiamo parlando di una forza politica con incarichi di governo nuovi, in una situazione complicatissima come quella di Roma,
> a Torino a quanto pare stanno già facendo discretamente bene, e visto che non c'è nulla su cui sparlare i media tacciono la cosa,
> A Roma sono ai nastri di partenza, qualche titubanza è normale, checché se ne dica il M5S non vuole mettere dilettanti allo sbaraglio, il problema è che tutti quelli che hanno già maturato esperienze in qualche maniera hanno dovuto, deliberatamente o meno, sottomettersi a un certo andazzo, pertanto trovarne di totalmente limpidi non è semplice, temo che bisognerà scendere a qualche piccolo compromesso.
> ...



Il m5s non ha mai aspettato la fine del mandato di una giunta comunale, provinciale o regionale per giudicare.

E non capisco il concetto di "attacco mediatico", l' attacco mediatico è sempre stato usato dal m5s, con i media che hanno a disposizione. Se acquisissero una parte dei mass-media li utilizzerebbero per fare attacchi mediatici.
Davvero non capisco questo sbraitare della Raggi, in politica le parti si son sempre "attaccate" mediaticamente, i giornali di partito hanno anche e soprattutto quella funzione.


----------



## James Watson (9 Settembre 2016)

Stiamo parlando di livelli diversi.
Qui ci si lamenta di un "attacco mediatico mai visto contro Raggi". 
La domanda che pongo io è "che cosa si aspettavano?" è ovvio che quando massacri di insulti il tuo avversario politico accusandolo delle peggiori nefandezze ed ergendoti a paladino del bene contro le armate del male è automatico che al primo scivolone ti piova addosso di tutto.. direi che era ampiamente prevedibile, di cosa vi stupite? 
Sapete quanti insulti io, che fino a prova contraria sono una persona onesta che toglie tempo alla propria famiglia per occuparmi delle faccende del mio comune di 20mila anime mi sono preso solo perché sono segretario del PD? gente che mi ha dato del farabutto incompetente senza neanche conoscermi solo perché sono del PD. Detto che non mi va di stare a querelare ogni cinque minuti la gente per diffamazione, se domani ci cascano loro come minimo io, e scusate, godo e non poco.


----------



## James Watson (9 Settembre 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il m5s non ha mai aspettato la fine del mandato di una giunta comunale, provinciale o regionale per giudicare.
> 
> E non capisco il concetto di "attacco mediatico", l' attacco mediatico è sempre stato usato dal m5s, con i media che hanno a disposizione. Se acquisissero una parte dei mass-media li utilizzerebbero per fare attacchi mediatici.
> Davvero non capisco questo sbraitare della Raggi, in politica le parti si son sempre "attaccate" mediaticamente, i giornali di partito hanno anche e soprattutto quella funzione.




Finalmente qualcuno l'ha capito.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Settembre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando di livelli diversi.
> Qui ci si lamenta di un "attacco mediatico mai visto contro Raggi".
> La domanda che pongo io è "che cosa si aspettavano?" è ovvio che quando massacri di insulti il tuo avversario politico accusandolo delle peggiori nefandezze ed ergendoti a paladino del bene contro le armate del male è automatico che al primo scivolone ti piova addosso di tutto.. direi che era ampiamente prevedibile, di cosa vi stupite?
> Sapete quanti insulti io, che fino a prova contraria sono una persona onesta che toglie tempo alla propria famiglia per occuparmi delle faccende del mio comune di 20mila anime mi sono preso solo perché sono segretario del PD? gente che mi ha dato del farabutto incompetente senza neanche conoscermi solo perché sono del PD. Detto che non mi va di stare a querelare ogni cinque minuti la gente per diffamazione, se domani ci cascano loro come minimo io, e scusate, godo e non poco.




Si ma se sei del Pd te la sei cercata  .
A parte gli scherzi , ti fa onore ... L impegno civico va sempre premiato .


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Settembre 2016)

Ma poi sembrano proprio impreparati, soprattutto come programma, non sanno cosa fare, non solo non sanno come. "Abbiamo trovato una Città...." così esordiva la Raggi appena insediata. Come un turista che arriva da un altro continente e ops, trova una città.
Sarà perchè la Raggi è un avvocato radical chic che viveva un pò fuori dal mondo?


----------



## smallball (10 Settembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma se sei del Pd te la sei cercata  .
> A parte gli scherzi , ti fa onore ... L impegno civico va sempre premiato .



belle parole...applausi...concordo anche io...l'impegno civico,per qualsiasi parte lo si faccia,va sempre e comunque elogiato


----------

